# tread life on spec-v stock tires



## mumra-teeth (Jan 1, 2004)

i did a search on tread life of stock tires, and found no posting.

what is the average tread life of stock tires (215/45-17)? assume normal driving. no racing or high speed, 75++ mph.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

mumra-teeth said:


> i did a search on tread life of stock tires, and found no posting.
> 
> what is the average tread life of stock tires (215/45-17)? assume normal driving. no racing or high speed, 75++ mph.


here you go read this.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...ch=true&partnum=145ZR7SPC2XL&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Tread Ware rating of around 280 will give you of about 28K to 30K with proper roatating and care. just dont do any burnouts


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I have around 11K-12K on mine and they appear to be nearly new.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mumra-teeth said:


> i did a search on tread life of stock tires, and found no posting.
> 
> what is the average tread life of stock tires (215/45-17)? assume normal driving. no racing or high speed, 75++ mph.


 21,876 miles with racing and high speed driving ( conti sport contact 225/45/ZR17) but they were bald as hell. good for drifitng( ass- dragging). now i have Khumo ecsta 711's in 215/45/HR17) paid 68.00(ea.) on tire rack


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I have almost 17,000 on mine and they still look almost brand new. I even break em loose a little bit pretty often. I do have one new one (popped the old one last winter somehow) but the other three are doing fine. Rotated them once when i got the new tire at about 10K miles.


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

I replaced mine at about 33,000 cause after autocrossing with them they pretty much became slicks. I just got new tires last week and the new P-Zeros are great!!!!!!!


----------

